
Announcing Windows 10 China Government Edition and the New Surface Pro - type0
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2017/05/23/announcing-windows-10-china-government-edition-new-surface-pro/
======
microcolonel
Windows 10 didn't have enough spyware.

~~~
type0
But it's the only Windows 10 without telemetry...

